# Pen drive  vs External Hdd



## vln_0007 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi ,

       Does anyone know which is the best pendrive to buy (cost range also plz) and which is better is it pendrive or external Hdd which is the best  ( cost range too)

Reply back asap


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 28, 2006)

Pen Drive & External Hard Disk are quite different.

PD is more convenient to carry.
EHD stores more data.

Which of the two is more important to you, potability or storage?

Prices depend on the capacity which again depends on your need.


----------



## vln_0007 (Mar 28, 2006)

main is storage  in that case which is the best to buy and it must be worth for the money (within 5000) and how much gb will in get in EHD


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 28, 2006)

You could buy a readymade external HDD but that would be really expensive. Best if you made one yourself.

Rs. 700 for an external enclosure.
and
Rs. 3300 for 120 GB HDD
Rs. 3700 for 160 GB HDD
Rs. 4100 for 200 GB HDD


----------



## vln_0007 (Mar 28, 2006)

so , i need to get a Internal HDD and then an external enclosure .combine both to get an USB enabled EHD


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 28, 2006)

Thats right.
Its no different from a readymade external HD except maybe a little less resistant to shocks. But the cost is significantly lower.


----------



## jay4u (Apr 16, 2006)

external 40 gb seagate hdd plus casing = 3300 rs. and that too it fits in ur pocket easily...


----------



## vignesh (May 2, 2006)

There was an article in the chip magazine some time back with the procedure of converting an HDD to a EHDD...


----------



## abracadabra (May 2, 2006)

all of u take note all u guyz have metioned about the 3.5" drive. thiz culd be pretty bulky to carry around and wuld require an external power source sometimes. Instead go for a 2.5" laptop drives. Probably I guess this is not available in India. Check stores like NewEgg, Best Buy. As the 2.5" drives are easy to carry along. Else Check out the SUPERB offering from Western Digiatl's * Passport* Range. The are sleek and slides into your pants pockets. capacity ranges from 40 Gb - 120 Gb. Prices are a little stong. But worth the penny


----------



## hcp006sl (May 3, 2006)

abracadabra said:
			
		

> Instead go for a 2.5" laptop drives.




Perfect idea. I've a PD of 1 GB (Transcend). Now I'm thinking of buying a laptop HD + external case. One of my friends has 40 GB HD and Transcend case. He also has a 512 MB PD. Well, if you can buy a 4 GB PD, then nothing else is required. Because, I think you will use it for transferring data from one computer to another. So, I also think you won't transfer 40/160 GB data at a time, 4 GB (=1 DVD) storage is enough. 8 GB PD is also available, but obviously costly. One thing you must agree PD is PD - nothing can be compared with it.

Product details:
*www.transcendusa.com/products/ModDetail.asp?ModNo=90
*ec.transcendusa.com/product/ItemDetail.asp?ItemID=TS8GJF2A
*www.transcendusa.com/Products/ModDetail.asp?ModNo=89


----------



## q3_abhi (May 4, 2006)

Depends upon ur needs

For portability : Pen drives.
For storages : HDD.

U can get pen drives of 1 GB,2GB etc.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 4, 2006)

those of u who are going to buy an external harddisk & enclosure, i would say, that u buy a laptop HD with a 2.5" HD enclosure

not only this will run a lot cooler, it's very small compared to a 3.5" HD enclosure, also the power requirments are low, & the performance is really good also


----------



## Kniwor (May 4, 2006)

i think 2.5" HDD is a good balance.......
it's cheap, it's reasonable small, and it's a monster


----------



## Ambar (May 4, 2006)

right said dude depends on ur need s if u wnt portabilaty go in fr a PD and if u can compromise portability an wnt more sapce go in fr a extrnl HDD...
PD :- 
128(SONY)....Rs.1200(around)
256(SONY)....Rs.2400-2900
1GB(SONY)....Rs.5000and above(cough..)
dont know much bout ext HDD but u cn get one fr around 5K wid a cpapcity of bout 80 gigs (MAXTOR rules.....)
.....go fr the 1GB PD its more dn enough fr every one....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 4, 2006)

I have 1GB kingston pen drive and I m happy with it. I use it damn roughly and it  dont complain.
GO for Pen drive.


----------



## hcp006sl (May 4, 2006)

Ambar said:
			
		

> right said dude depends on ur need s if u wnt portabilaty go in fr a PD and if u can compromise portability an wnt more sapce go in fr a extrnl HDD...
> PD :-
> 128(SONY)....Rs.1200(around)
> 256(SONY)....Rs.2400-2900
> ...



Then please opt for *Transcend*.
*512 MB* round about *Rs. 1800 /-*
*1 GB* ....................*Rs. 2200/-*
*2 GB* ....................*Rs. 2800/-*
*4 GB* ....................*Rs. 3400/-*
(8 GB probably not available in INDIA).


----------



## Ambar (May 5, 2006)

hcp006sl said:
			
		

> Then please opt for *Transcend*.
> *512 MB* round about *Rs. 1800 /-*
> *1 GB* ....................*Rs. 2200/-*
> *2 GB* ....................*Rs. 2800/-*
> ...



DUDE transcend iz damn cheap got fr it 
i trust sony fr itz reliability (had stripped it off itz body once..accidentaly...fixed it wid feviquick and voila itz working again.....)


----------



## reddragon (May 5, 2006)

well   do u know one drawback of pendrive??  

u can lost it very very easily.....................many pen drives are being lost in cybercafes and offices as very few remember to take it out .


----------



## Kniwor (May 8, 2006)

Drawback of pendrive...

it has limited Read/write.....
it is costly
small storage

Advantages of pendrive...
portability


----------

